# Oustalet's Chameleon



## DannyN (May 14, 2010)

Coming in at a whopping 24 inches (with time to grow still).

Titan, the male Oustalet's chameleon (_Furcifer oustaleti_)


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

I have always liked those. One of the few herps I have not kept. Someday I will get one.


----------



## DannyN (May 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> I have always liked those. One of the few herps I have not kept. Somebody I will get one.


You could always buy some babies from me


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2010)

KSTBCR said:


> You could always buy some babies from me


With the new batch of baby turtles and more on the way I have to wait. :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 15, 2010)

Yazza, what a face!


----------



## DannyN (May 16, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> Yazza, what a face!


Haha, here's his "locked on and ready to shoot" face.


----------

